# A lecture series about Nielsen and other Danish composers



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

David Nice, a British musical journalist does online lectures on music for entertainment. He is very knowledgeable and makes people notice things they otherwise would not. Also, some of his lectures are with guests - musical "celebrities" like conductors, musicians etc. Now he writes, he would like more people on his newest series on Nielsen and other Danish composers, so I am attaching the flyer for anyone who is interested.

(I am not interested in instrumental music myself, but I attended several of his opera lectures and plan to do it again. I will attach also the opera flyer, just in case, but there is no lack of opera lovers - audience for now.)


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Nielsen, other Danes and several Swedes

10 Thursdays 2.30-4.30pm on Zoom starting 12 January 2023

David Nice has spent eight Zoom terms on the music of different nations: four on Russia, one apiece on Czechia, Hungary, Finland (with the focus on Sibelius) and Britain (with Vaughan Williams’ symphonies at the heart). He now turns to a symphonist equal to Shostakovich, Sibelius and Vaughan Williams, the affable Dane Carl Nielsen. Nielsen’s roots were in a romanticism shared by distinguished Swedish composer Wilhelm Stenhammar (an earlier Swede, Franz Berwald, was always a true original) But the Dane soon went his very individual way – apparent even in his First Symphony, but above all in the totally individual creations of the following five and his late concertos for flute and clarinet. Even more eccentric, but much more uneven, was his compatriot Rued Langaard, whose most outlandish inventions we’ll highlight in passing. A wide range of works and interpretations will be illustrated with excerpts on CD, DVD and YouTube.

Special guests have been a regular feature of previous courses, including Alina Ibragimova, Mark Elder, Paavo Järvi, Vladimir Jurowski, Antonio Pappano, Vasily Petrenko, Robin Ticciati and Elizabeth Wilson. I hope to welcome more this coming term. Here is a recommendation from another leading musical figure:

"David’s classes are an ideal way to dig deeper into the world of classical music and his insights memorably broaden and enrich our enjoyment and understanding. David never lets his knowledge get in the way of his passion, nor his passion get in the way of his knowledge. He shows that great music never disconnects the heart and the mind and his searing honesty cuts to the chase about what music is about and why we need it. "
Conductor Mark Wigglesworth, a regular visitor to both the symphonic and opera courses

Fee: £150 for the whole term of ten two-hour classes on Zoom Email: [email protected] ASAP to confirm a place


----------

